# broken ribs



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 26, 2014)

about a week ago i layed down buddys moped being drunk and stupid, strangely enough the head shop next door has a employee who is in nursing school. i know enough about going to the hospital for broken ribs because its a waste of time, but is there anything i can do to ease this pain it is absolutly killing me and due to having to walk strangely to not hurt my ribs anymore ive hurt my lower back and am now having back spasms that drop me right to the floor. any advice would be be great.


----------



## ByronMc (Apr 26, 2014)

wrap em up, with these http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elastic_bandage ,..........oh,don't laugh


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 26, 2014)

ok right on thanks byron. yea laughing and going to the bathroom is hell.


----------



## ByronMc (Apr 26, 2014)

I've broken more then a few,one time,crushed my chest,on Laurel st


----------



## landpirate (Apr 27, 2014)

the only thing I found that helped the pain when I broke my ribs, other than strong painkillers was a hot water bottle on the sore area. I had the water in it as hot as I could stand. I should think it'd help your back too.

hope you get well soon. ::nurse::


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 27, 2014)

Not much you can do for them except for what has already been said. Got painkillers? The pain will go away soon enough on its own anyway, hamg in there. 

Old Gf propped her elbow up on my lower ribs gettin' comfortable down there and "click" busted that easily. Fortunately it wasn't too painful (lucky break)?


----------



## autumn (Apr 27, 2014)

Compression will offer temporary pain relief, but it'll take longer for the ribs to heal. If your ribs are actually broken you should go to a hospital, if the fracture is unstable it could puncture your lungs. Unlikely, but I wouldn't bet an hour of my time against it. Also, the hospital will have heat packs to give you, when I broke my rib under similar circumstances they were a fucking lifesaver.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Apr 27, 2014)

I broke my rib this winter climbing up under an icy bridge to sleep out a snow storm. Slipped and it hurt to breathe for a couple weeks.

You can get a plant called Kratom in place of pain pills. Its actually an opiate but perfectly legal because most people don't know it exists. It really helps with the pain and breathing with a side effect of a little euphoria ;]. It's kind of hard to find in stores, some headshops or herb shops will sell it. But you can always order it online as long as you aren't in Indiana or Wisconsin.


----------

